# Hello All



## thomasoreilly85 (Apr 23, 2014)

Glad to join this community, I am from New Jersey and I'm smoking on a Char Griller Super Pro with side firebox.  Any upgrades anyone has to offer or advice that they can give would be great.  Have a great day.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2014)

thomasoreilly85 said:


> Glad to join this community, I am from New Jersey and I'm smoking on a Char Griller Super Pro with side firebox.  Any upgrades anyone has to offer or advice that they can give would be great.  Have a great day.


Welcome Thomas,

I don't know anything about your smoker, but I'll give you a welcome, and maybe some of the "Char Griller Super Pro" owners will catch you on this trip around. My reply will bring this up top for you again.

Sorry,

Bear


----------



## thomasoreilly85 (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks Bear, I have some pretty great mentors to teach me alot but I'm always open to new suggestions and tips.  Got a lot of smoking done this past week, learning the new smoker. Practice makes perfect.


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Apr 24, 2014)

Add some new therms at grate level.  One that unit comes with is not very good.
I also bolted1 inch angle iron around main cooking chamber.  Use stainless steel booths and nuts.  Also sealed up with gasket tape.












image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Apr 17, 2014






Buy or make expanded steel basket. Bought mine at http://yokeup.net/XXLBaskets.html
I bolted 1 1/2 inch angle iron on both sides of firebox to set basket on.













image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Apr 11, 2014






Buy a baffle for 35 dollars from Ernie at www.Kickassbbqsouth.com. That will give you even temp.  It just sits on grate on firebox side.  Without a baffle, firebox side will be 50-100 degrees hotter.













image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Apr 24, 2014






Seal around stack with rtv sealer.  Also extend stack to grate level with dryer vent.













image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Apr 17, 2014






Here's a great link

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/58778/char-griller-smokin-pro-with-firebox-mods

Hope this helps a bit. Good Luck.


----------



## gary s (Apr 24, 2014)

Good evening and welcome, didn't take long to get some help, glad you joined the group 

Gary S


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 24, 2014)

Hey Thomas

Welcome to the Smoking  forum.   You’ll find great , friendly people here, all more than willing to answer any question you may have.  Just ask and you’ll get about 10 different answers—all right.  LOL.   Don’t forget to post qviews.

Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 24, 2014)

Welcome, glad ya joined us !


----------



## mmaddoggy (Apr 25, 2014)

:grilling_smilie:Howdy and welcome to the forum


----------



## thomasoreilly85 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks for the tips and warm welcome everyone, this may not be the right spot in the forum to ask but what type of digital thermometer is everyone using I am in need of feedback before I buy.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 27, 2014)

thomasoreilly85 said:


> Thanks for the tips and warm welcome everyone, this may not be the right spot in the forum to ask but what type of digital thermometer is everyone using I am in need of feedback before I buy.


There are a few others being used, but a large majority of SMF smokers are using the Maverick ET-732, and some are trying the new ET-733.

I love my 4 year old ET-732.

Bear


----------



## thomasoreilly85 (Apr 27, 2014)

I have seen some not so good reviews for the 733 I was looking at the 732 model and I may go with that.


----------

